# INCREASING BLOOD FLOW TO THE UTERUS ON 2WW



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi guys!

Does anyone have any tips on how to increase blood flow to the uterus?  I'm currently on day 2 of the 2WW and desperately trying to get my womb nice and thick and working properly.

Does arousal (not orgasm) help?

Sorry - TMI but it has to be done!!!

Luv G./ xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi having read the Zita West book which is very good, she suggests using a hot water bottle to warm the abdomen. She also recommends accupuncture. Hope that helps and good luck. I seem to remember something about red foods also but that may have been for something different. Oh and resting was good also.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Zita definitely says to keep your tummy warm during 2ww, and also to avoid exercise as this diverts blood away from the uterus.  I think she only advises using a hot water bottle while stimming.  All the best.  Ellie.


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Randine Lewis recommends
different techniques to warm the uterus here is the link one of the techniques is femoral massage

http://www.howtomakeafamily.com/experts/lewis/assisting_reproductive_technique.htm

regards
sandy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I have acupuncture & he told me that in Chinese medicine, women who have fertility problems are said to have a "cold womb". There can also be "stagnation" & "phelgm" (not literally !) which can cause problems with blood flow to the womb.

He often burns a herb called Moxa over my belly to help "warm" it & tonify my blood. I also use a heated wheatbag from ovulation onwards (a hot water bottle would do the same thing). He told me off for wearing a "short" Tshirt (it wasn't cropped but had ridden up over my belly a bit) as my belly was getting cold !

I'm prescribed baby aspirin (75mg soluable) because I have implantation problems due to "sticky blood" - I certainly wouldn't advise self medicating but maybe you could discuss with your consultant ? It thins the blood & so helps bloodflow to the uterus & nourishes the womb lining.

However, I'd definitely recommend keeping your "womb" warm by ensuring it's always covered up & using something warm on it for at least 20mins a day.

Wishing you loads of  and 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

get a cute little cat to sit on it!!! you can borrow one of mine!

acupuncture and therapeutic yoga helped me - don't get it too hot, just warmer is good


----------

